# GPU-Z Graphics card database



## W1zzard (May 1, 2011)

I'm working on a database with entries like this, the fields that GPU-Z can't detect will be user-editable.

Any thoughts/requests/ideas?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 1, 2011)

An upload system where people can upload the specs of there own card -soon we'll have a list of everycard a tpu member has ever owned- and very little work for you

i was thinking like a 4th tab on gpu-z where all the details it detects are filled in- can be user edited if needed and then sent to a tpu databse


----------



## Black Panther (May 1, 2011)

What if the data inputted is not correct?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 1, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> What if users erroneously don't input the correct data?



TPU login required with more then a 100posts to their name - if the wrong details are filled in the mods raid their house and take the gfx card for analysis (or they get a PM telling them to fix it)


----------



## W1zzard (May 1, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> What if the data inputted is not correct?



then the user or someone else needs to fix it.

there is just one (shared) entry per card (for all users)


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (May 1, 2011)

if there is a "user configurable" option, then why have it uploadable to a TPU database? pointless!

also, you can't par someones intelligence against their number of posts! so leave it user configurable at the client and nothing else.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 1, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> if there is a "user configurable" option, then why have it uploadable to a TPU database? pointless!
> 
> also, you can't par someones intelligence against their number of posts! so leave it user configurable at the client and nothing else.



No but you can their trust, right? Trust they know what they are doing and trust they put in the right info.

Just saying.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (May 1, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> No but you can their trust, right? Trust they know what they are doing and trust they put in the right info.
> 
> Just saying.



like we can trust grammar?


----------



## W1zzard (May 1, 2011)

putting it on the web because i dont want to bloat the gpuz filesize with all the data / pictures


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 2, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> like we can trust grammar?



That doesn't help your argument at all.

Just saying.


----------



## Black Panther (May 2, 2011)

This:



W1zzard said:


> there is just one (shared) entry per card (for all users)



Will solve that:



AphexDreamer said:


> No but you can their trust, right? Trust they know what they are doing and trust they put in the right info.
> 
> Just saying.





2DividedbyZero said:


> like we can trust grammar?


----------



## Techtu (May 2, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> putting it on the web because i dont want to bloat the gpuz filesize with all the data / pictures



+1 

Then once each model has been verified by TPU staff have GPU-Z auto detect the graphics card/s in use by each user using GPU-Z with the card/s super defined specs (again on a separate tab), so the user has no details to fill in as they have all been uploaded & verified previously, this is nothing more than a novelty, but a nice one to have I think


----------



## cheesy999 (May 2, 2011)

Im thinking we should have a benchmark category, people can enter their scores, or preferably import them some how so they couldn't make mistakes, and a temp category so we know just how good the cooler is


----------

